# Sticky  Stock Images



## BWCorvus (Jul 22, 2011)

Xoom Stock Images

*OFFICIAL STOCK IMAGES*
MZ600 - XOOM with Wi-Fi + Verizon 3G
Build HRI39 for US Retail 64f26579c2ed751e0a433ceaafbfe4c1
Build HRI66 for US Retail 18d6f775b210a0741e6187ff535d47a3
MZ601 - XOOM with Wi-Fi + UMTS
Build H.6.1-38-1 for Retail Europe 20b6338449a02cf271356c47d642e0db
Build H.6.1-38-1 for Retail France 8f7866de8a82b70dabc2f791d25c0db9
Build H.6.1-38-9 for Retail Other International 0e30f60feac30c752a0bf41d35f2f4d3
Build H.6.1-38-11 for Retail Turkey 92f8017a15c0659c0b776d097550ea2c
Build H.6.1-38-5 for T-Mobile Germany 4508922e76c77c2e5636079c92298019
Build H.6.1-38-9 for Telstra Australia a8209d39670ba058fa1ae6a4398b30b6
Build H.6.1-37-1 for Korea SKT 12913b289ada89481f1770418a28b3eb
MZ604 - XOOM with Wi-Fi
Build H.6.2-20 for KDDI Japan 3745ffae6c739d6bbfbc0b96ef5545ab
Build H.6.2-24 for Retail France b3199687d473ad62785c13a6f422f420
Build H.6.2-24 for Retail Europe cae470d91a6f6e1473f981bc06f452fd
Build H.6.2-24 for Retail Other International f0b99865cc9dfa48dce95f81e8219919
Build H.6.2-21 for Canada 6f794b07a52ac47e298ad0d85ba23b55
Build H.6.2-21 for Brazil a9698406e333f744cb3938b8aa4ecd5e
Build H.6.2-21 for Spanish-speaking countries in Latin America 8f57ec3683ceadbb099d116e54d5b4bd
Build HWI69 for US Retail 3f52762e56474070fa71bdf34ba9afd1
MZ605 - XOOM with Wi-Fi + UMTS
Build H.6.1-38.4 for Spanish-speaking countries in Latin America 8fb20e5f10afff7693376393ddf0ae97
Build H.6.1-38.4 for Brazil 2f7f3c8b908074cb0828576068415911
MZ606 - XOOM with Wi-Fi
Build H.6.2-9_CN-18 for China Retail b131041980b2fbc0246a18bc560e36b5

*UNOFFICIAL STOCK IMAGES(NOT FOR LOCKING)*
MZ604 - XOOM with Wi-Fi
*HMJ37 USA WiFi 3.1*
*HTJ85B USA WiFi 3.2*

Commands:
fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot flash userdata userdata.img
fastboot erase cache
fastboot erase userdata (if no img in zip)


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Well done BW!


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bookmarking this page now. Thanks for putting this collection together.


----------



## Vazguard (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice list- could come in handy in the future.


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks BW!

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## 619headman (Aug 22, 2011)

BWCorvus said:


> Xoom Stock Images
> 
> *OFFICIAL STOCK IMAGES*
> MZ600 - XOOM with Wi-Fi + Verizon 3G
> ...


---
---
---

----

I have just updated to 3.2 for wifi MZ604 but its stuck on the honeycomb load up screen, how can i go back to 3.1


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

619headman said:


> ---
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Did you make a nandroid backup?


----------

